# Probleme mit meiner Netzwerkkarte [gelöst]

## trashcity

Nachdem ich Gentoo installiert habe und es mir jetzt endlich korrekt startet 

Hab ich jetzt folgendes Problem 

Meine Netzwerkkarte geht nicht! 

Gibts eine Anleitung wie ich sie installieren kann 

Oder könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen  :Very Happy: Last edited by trashcity on Mon Oct 20, 2003 8:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## beejay

Im Installationsguide (der sich auch auf der CD befindet) steht erklärt, wie man diese aktiviert bekommt -- genau so geht es eigentlich auch im lauffähigen System. Voraussetzung ist allerdings auch, dass der kompilierte Kernel auch das entsprechende Treibermodul für die Netzwerkkarte anbietet - und um das entsprechende Modul zu finden heisst es wieder mal : RTFM

----------

## trashcity

Das nötige Modul ist laut lsmod geladen, und der Dienst net.eth0 wird auch im Default-Runlevel gestartet. 

Ein ifconfig bringt auch korrekt aussehende Werte, nur funktioniert immer noch kein Zugriff auf einen anderen Rechner.

----------

## beejay

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> Das nötige Modul ist laut lsmod geladen, und der Dienst net.eth0 wird auch im Default-Runlevel gestartet. 
> 
> Ein ifconfig bringt auch korrekt aussehende Werte, nur funktioniert immer noch kein Zugriff auf einen anderen Rechner.

 

Dann definiere mal bitte was "Zugriff auf anderen Rechner" bedeuten soll. NFS? SMB? SSH? ... ja was denn nun ?  :Smile: 

----------

## trashcity

ich kann z.b. nicht Pingen

----------

## ian!

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> Ein ifconfig bringt auch korrekt aussehende Werte,

 

"Korrekt aussehende Werte"? Hast Du diese überprüft oder nicht?

 *trashcity wrote:*   

>  nur funktioniert immer noch kein Zugriff auf einen anderen Rechner.

 

Auf Rechner in LAN oder auch auf Rechner im WAN? Was heisst "Zugriff"? Kannst du den Rechner pingen? Kann der Rechner andere Rechner in LAN pingen?

Du solltest auf jedenfall nochmal die IP, Subnetmask und ggf. den Gateway überprüfen.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## trashcity

Ich hab folgendes System 

HP Compaq nx9000 [DN577T] 

Intel® Pentium® 4-M 2.2 GHz 

256 MB DDR-SDRAM 

40 GB 

ATi VGA 

Lan National Semi... Dp83815/816 10 100 Mac Phyter 

WLan HP WLAN 54 W450 

ich hänge in einem Windows Netzwerk 

und mein System ist ein Multiboot System mit Windows 

Windows kann im Netzwerk arbeiten also würde ich dagen die Netzwerkkarte ist ok 

es wird auch von meiner firewall nix gesperrt 

wenn ich einen Rechner im intranet oder auch im Internet pingen mag 

kommt nur Destination Host Unreachable

die Werte sind von mir und meine Kolegen überprüft worden

der Rechner kann auch nicht von einen anderen Rechner gepingt werden

----------

## ian!

Ziehe dir die IP mal probehalber vom DHCP, falls ihr sowas im Haus habt. Da kommen dann ja auch alle anderen Werte mit rüber. Hast Du eine falsche defaultroute gesetzt?

ian!

----------

## trashcity

Ich habs mit meinen DHCP-SERVER auch ausprobiert der geht sicher sonst würden mich meine 50 User jeden Tag quellen

----------

## trashcity

falls da etwas aussagt ping localhost geht

----------

## stkn

wie sind die rechner miteinander verbunden ? per hub / switch ? sind es nur 2 rechner, die

direkt miteinander verbunden werden sollen ?

ist das richtige kabel dran (pc <-> pc  = cross cable / pc <-> switch <-> pc  = normales

netzwerkkabel) ?

sind die lampen am switch an ?

----------

## trashcity

wie schonn gesagt 50 User 

wir haben 4 Lans die alle über eine Checkpoint Firewall miteinander verbunden sind 

es hängen ungefähr 70 ClientPcs und ungefähr 20 Server der unterschiedlichsten versionen Linux,Unix,Windows,Os/2,

die alle über eine 3Com Switch Matrix mit V_Lans miteindander Verbunden

nochwas 

dualboot rechner mit WindowsXP Pro

mit windows ist alles ok 

also geht mein netzwerk und auch meine Kabeln und Swicht und so zeug 

also muss es mit meinem System (Konfiguration) zutun haben

----------

## stkn

also,

entweder

* falsches kabel / netzwerkanschluss nicht mit switch verbunden

* probleme weil der rechner nicht in nem vlan ist

* der netzwerktreiber hat ne macke ...

ansonsten fällt mir da im moment nichts anderes zu ein

----------

## trashcity

* falsches kabel / netzwerkanschluss nicht mit switch verbunden

kabel ist unter Windows Ok

* probleme weil der rechner nicht in nem vlan ist 

ist auch ok

* der netzwerktreiber hat ne macke ... 

und was dann?

----------

## reptile

versuch mal, im bios apic auszustellen und stattdessen den pic zu verwenden. falls das nicht geht bzw. keine option dafür angeboten wird, versuch mal mit den kerneloptionen pci=nacpi und noapic zu starten.

hth, reptile

----------

## trashcity

bios apic auszustellen das geht nicht 

und wie geht das mit der kerneloption PC1=nacpi und noapic

----------

## tacki

ganz kluge frage:

hast du den netzwerk-dummy-treiber fest eincompiliert in den kernel? =)

----------

## trashcity

frage hilfe netzwerk-dummy-treiber bitte erklär mir das

----------

## tacki

kernel->network device support->dummy net driver support

----------

## trashcity

dummy net driver support ist als modul geladen

----------

## tacki

geladen? also du siehst es per lsmod?

----------

## trashcity

wie sollte der dummy heissen?  :Shocked: 

----------

## tacki

einfach dummy =)

also wenn du den nich siehst in lsmod, dann liegts daran wohl nich... ich hatte auch ganz am anfang ein problem mit dem dummy-treiber... hab den immer fest reinkompiliert in den kernel und dann lief das netzwerk etwa so wie bei dir... garnicht  :Smile: 

----------

## trashcity

dummy ist nicht aufgeführt

----------

## ian!

Zeig mal her den ifconfig output. Was steht bei RX und TX unter errors?

Und die Frage war nicht, ob dein DHCP im Hause funktioniert, sondern ob das Netzwerk läuft, wenn du dir die Adresse und Daten vom DHCP holst.

Es kann nur ein Konfigurationsfehler sein. Denn von der LiveCD lief das Netz ja, so wie du sagst.

ian!

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Was für ein modul braucht die Netzwerkkarte?

Frank

----------

## trashcity

über dhcp bekomme ich auch keine Ipadresse 

unter ifconfig 

eth0 Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr 00:0B:CD:A7:ED:E0

        inet6 addr: fe80::20b:cdff:fea7:ede0/10 Scope:Link

        UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 

        METRIC1

        RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frames:0

        TX packets:0 errors:8 dropped:0 0verruns:0 carrier:8

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

        RX bytes:546 (546.0b)    TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

        Interrupt:100

mein Treiber ist natsemi

meine Lankarte ist Natinal Semi... DP83815/816 10 100 Mac Pyther

----------

## trashcity

bin gerade mit der Live Cd hochgefaren und das netz läuft damit 

aber auch über dhcp

im lsmod

ist auch natsemi eingetragen 

unter 

ifconfig 

sind unter RX und TX keine errors

----------

## bernd

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Zeig mal her den ifconfig output. Was steht bei RX und TX unter errors?
> 
> Und die Frage war nicht, ob dein DHCP im Hause funktioniert, sondern ob das Netzwerk läuft, wenn du dir die Adresse und Daten vom DHCP holst.
> 
> Es kann nur ein Konfigurationsfehler sein. Denn von der LiveCD lief das Netz ja, so wie du sagst.
> ...

 

und zusätzlcih noch  route, /etc/resolv.conf, lsmod, /etc/hosts, /etc/conf.d/net  (ich glaube das wars?)

Edit: Noch was. kann das sein das eurer Netz auf IPv6 läuft??

Gruß,

BerndLast edited by bernd on Thu Oct 16, 2003 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## trashcity

bitte was  :Shocked: 

----------

## bernd

 *bernd wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Zeig mal her den ifconfig output. Was steht bei RX und TX unter errors?
> 
> Und die Frage war nicht, ob dein DHCP im Hause funktioniert, sondern ob das Netzwerk läuft, wenn du dir die Adresse und Daten vom DHCP holst.
> 
> Es kann nur ein Konfigurationsfehler sein. Denn von der LiveCD lief das Netz ja, so wie du sagst.
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich meine was die o.g. Anweisunge ausgeben.

output von /sbin/route  usw.

Wie oben schon beschrieben. 

Läuft eurer Netz auf IPv6. Wegen  "inet6 addr: fe80::20b:cdff:fea7:ede0/10 Scope:Link" als output von ifconfig ?

Gruß,

Bernd

----------

## jay

Wenn ja, prüfen ob ipv6 in den Kernel kompiliert wurde und auch in den Konfigurationsdateien freigeschaltet wurde.

----------

## think4urs11

Hi,

zusätzlich bitte zu den genannten Angaben die Ausgabe von mii-tool -v (bzw. falls das nicht geht) von ethtool eth0.

Carrier-Fehler deuten imho auf falsche Speed-Einstellungen hin. Wie ist die Karte unter Win eingestellt? (Systemsteuerung/Netzwerk/Netzwerkkarte/erweiterte ...) je nach Win etwas anders versteckt.

Schau dort nach Speed und Duplex oder nach (Auto)Negotiation.

Also insgesamt um das Problem zu finden unter Linux:

```
ifconfig -a

netstat -rn

lsmod

cat /etc/resolv.conf

grep -v ^# /etc/conf.d/net

grep -v ^# /etc/hosts

mii-tool -v

ethtool eth0
```

HTH

T.

----------

## trashcity

Output mii-tool

Eth0 10Mbit, half duplex, link ok

Product info: Vendor: 00:17, model 2 rev 1

Basic mode: collision test, 10 Mbit half duplex

Basic status: link ok

Capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

Advertising: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD flow-control

Link partner: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD flow-control

Output ifconfig a

eql...

Eth0  Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0B:CD:A7:ED:E0

BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:38 errors:0 dopped:0 overruns:0 frames:0

TX packets:0 errors:8 dopped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

Collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

TX bytes:3310 (3.2 Kb) TX byte:0 (0.0 b)

Interrupt:10

lo...

sit0...

tape0...

Output Netstat rn

Kernel IP routing table

Destination    Gateway     Genmask     Flags   MSS   Windows   irtt   iface

127.0.0.0        127.0.0.1     255.0.0.0     UG     40       0                 0     lo

Output lsmod

Trident                  26484  0 (unused)

Soundcore             3364   2 [trident]

Ac97-codec           9800   0 [trident]

Serial                     49092  0 (unused)

Usa-pnp                 28100  0 [seriasl]

Ohci1394               15592  0 (unused)

Ieee1394                29708  0 [ohci1394]

Netsemi                 15168  0

Usb-storage           255608 0 (unused)

Hid                        12468  0 (unused)

Uhci                      23008  0 (unused)

Ehci-hcd                13056 0 (unused)

Usbcore                  55264 1 [usb-sorage hid uhci ehci-hcd]

Output cat /etc/resolf.conf

nameserver 192.168.2.12

Output grep -v eth0 /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1	localhost

Output grep -v eth0 /etc/conf.d/net

Was brauchst du aus de datei?

Output ethtool eth0 

Command not found

Danke schon an alle im voraus für eure besonders gute Hilfe   :Very Happy: 

mfg michael

Ps: wir haben kein ipv6 netz

Leider bin ich bis Monntag auf Geschäftsreise und kann euch erst wieder 

Am Monntag Vormittag Posten 

Vielleicht finde jemand mein Problem bis dahin währe echt super von euch 

Auf jedem fall Danke  :Very Happy:  

Achja wie kann ich mein netz interface von 10Mbits auf 100bits half duplex stellen  :Embarassed: 

Auf Windows hab bei der 10/100 auf Auto und bei half oder full duplex hab ich auch Schwierigkeiten mit (Auto)Negotiation

 :Cool: 

----------

## jay

Optionen für die jeweiligen Module können in /etc/modules.conf übergeben werden. Da diese Datei mittels modules-update autonmatisch erstellt wird, musst Du eine Datei z.B. /etc/modules.d/natsemi anlegen und darin die gewünschten optionen übergeben.

Schnell mal nach den Optionen gegoogelt:

 *Quote:*   

> Module Settings
> 
> No driver configuration is needed for normal Ethernet environments. The following settings are for special cases only.
> 
> When loaded as a module the following variables may be set:
> ...

 

Was mir zu Deinem Netzwerkkarten Problem auffällt. Bei mir spuckt

ifconfig ein

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

aus. Deine Karte scheint also nicht gestartet zu werden. Probier mal, nachdem Du mit obigen Optionen gespielt hast, die Karte mit

"/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart" neu zu starten.

----------

## trashcity

Guten Morgen hoffe es hatten alle ein schönnes Wochenende 

leider hat sich mein problem nicht von selbst gelöst

also nachdem ich schonn seit drei stunden versuche im internet irgendwellche einstellung für meine netzwerkkarte zufinden war ich gerade im serverrraum und hab auf meinen switch festgestellt das auf meinen port die lambe für 10base leuchtet was allso heisen könnte meine netzwerkkarte ist aktiv 

oder?

----------

## trashcity

ich hab mal eben mein interface neu gestartet (/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart)

gentoo kann mein Interface nicht starten

beim ausführen von /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart kommt folgendes

* Bringing eth0 up...

* Failed to bring eth0 up

----------

## trashcity

problem gelöst mit mii-tool --force 100baseTx-HD

Trotzdem an alle Danke

----------

